# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  KS Project Update #38: Heated Bed Update #2 (This might be a little easier!)

## Eddie

*Project Update #38: Heated Bed Update #2 (This might be a little easier!)*Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

Thanks @Keith!
http://www.fabric8r.com/forums/showt...-Up-and-Two-Up is a link to some better instructions than the original reprap.org ones on how to update the firmware and a link over to the Github repository for the latest version of the firmware.

----------

